# Grizzly G0452 6" Jointer



## ray48 (Apr 3, 2009)

Anybody out there have any experience with the G0452 Jointer from Grizzly? Any feedback will be appreciated.
Ray - Alvin, TX


----------



## Wood4Fun (Aug 29, 2008)

I have the 654. Havent' had it for very long, but it seems to do the job fine. It was a toss up for me between the 452 and 654, they both seem to be almost the same. I went with the 654 due to it being cheaper. The 452 is on sale now though.


----------



## DPJeansonne (Feb 4, 2009)

*452 experience*

I have had the Grizzly 0452 jointer for a couple of months without any problems. I did have a bent motor bracket upon reciept but I straightened it myself.
The jointer works very good. I am completely satisfied and recommend it. You have to decide if you need a 8 inch model but I didn't feel it was worth the delta $ for me.


----------



## JEC559 (Jul 1, 2009)

I bought the 452 a couple of months ago and have put about 60 brdft of hickory through it and it is working great. Mine came with some shiping damage on the stand that I did not care about. Great product though.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Link to Grizzly GO0452*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/6-Jointer/G0452
*6" Jointer * [/COLOR]


----------



## hancockj (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought the G0452 in the early spring. I was really not happy after opening the boxes. There was some damage to both the infield and outfeed tables. I gave it some thought and weighed my options. Do I really want to re-box this and send it back only to lug the new one into the basement shop? Grizzly did take care of the problem. The sent me a new one. New one is in great shape. The only frustration I had with Grizzly was everytime I was in contact with them I spoke with somebody different. It took each rep a few mins to review my file. I believe I spoke with seven or eight different people. Bottom line is I feel it is a good machine. Have not had a problem with the new one.


----------

